# 3 failed IUIs - next steps



## clarabelle2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

We have just had our 3rd IUI fail and now I don't know if I want to continue with 3 more rounds of IUI or move on to DE or adoption. 

I don't want to give up, however, I don't know if it is worth it to continue and waste any more time. I can't take much more of these negative results.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Firstly I just wanted to send some of these...  this journey is such a tough one, only you can truly know what the next step to take will be.  Take time and think about it.  In the mean time some more   xxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Clarabelle i'm so sorry that IUI hasn't worked for you, it hasn't worked for me either and i have had 3 negatives too. I'm moving to ICSI next just to see if my eggs are ok.
I hope that whatever you decide to do next is right for you as at the end of the day it's only you that can make that decision. It's a tough one to decide as it is for us all but i felt i couldn't move on until i have given it my best shot. I too have thought of adoption or my niece offered me her eggs but see how this goes first. 
Hope our dreams come true one day.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Clarabelle, we also had three failed IUIs and have a consultation in June to possibly take the IVF route.  My consultant told me that the first six attempts have equal chance and success only drops off after that ... even so he was of the opinion that we move on to other options now given our ages.  I also figured that there was no point trying IUI any more as I've kind of lost faith in the treatment.  Also, we are self-funded so we need to think carefully about the best way to spend on limited funds. Much luck whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Sandeepc (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Ladies, I am in my 2ww following third IUI. I test tomorrow but have the distinct symptoms of AF arriving   Still have a small glimmer of hope. I have already started the process of IVF and was referred to another hospital which covers our postcode area. They will offer us one treatment of IVF only. I do have a question though. I suffer from excruciating pain on the day I ovulate and it lasts about 24 - 36 hours. The pain is worse the months I take clomid and I never get a positive on the ovulation test when I am not on the clomid. 

This last time when I ovulated, I was in so much pain I couldn't move, surely this cannot be normal? The RE at IUI clinic thinks it may be endometriosis although the ultra sounds I have had so far show no Endo on the ovaries but it could be lower down as I get a lot of pain in my bowel as well on the day I ovulate. 

The gynae at the IVF clinic gave me an ultra sound and suggested I go straight for the IVF as she see's no endo around ovaries. I just feel like something is not right and that perhaps its what is stopping me from getting pregnant. We only get one IVF on the NHS and I just want to make sure I don't limit my chances. Should I insist on having a laparoscopy before having the IVF? Anyone else experience anything similar?


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Just my personal opinion, knowing that each case is unique, so this is not meant as a rule for all. I think if you gave it a good try and it didn't work and you had thought about adoption, that would be the best route.


----------

